# Swinger work continues



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

A new bed has been created and lots of changes made in almost every system.
One problem that is very difficult to deal with is the main fuel tank is about 1/4 full of bad gasoline. About 15 gallons of gasoline was added in an attempt ti reduce the thick slime and remove from tank. After thinking the problem was solved, the fuel connections were replaced. For a short time, the engine has been operating from a gallon container with an electric fuel pump to the new carb. I moved the motor home all over. The new fuel in the main tank, made the contents like thick engine oil and plugged the new mechanical fuel pump, my new electric fuel pump, all the fuel lines and 2 new fuel filters. Ever some of the goop got into the carb. I had to do some other work for a few days. The contamination is every place. Yesterday, the discovery was made the secondary fuel tank is dry and no bad fuel. Removing the main fuel tank is a major difficult task. I have not yet found the solvent for bad gasoline. Gotta get a new mechanical fuel pump, filters and new fuel lines. Side mounted tanks are difficult to remove and replace. Yesterday the temp was 89 degrees. Frank


----------



## bobvaughn (Sep 26, 2008)

*Stabil*

Have you tried sta bil the gasoline treatment?


----------

